# Gasser Sourdough



## sandyut (Jun 16, 2021)

thank you 

 BGKYSmoker
 for the inspiration!  Whipped up a SD loaf on the gasser as SLC was in the triple digits.  truly shocked at how good it came out.


----------



## shoebe (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow looks good. How was the taste?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks great! 
Record high temps seem to be the theme this week in many parts of the US


----------



## forktender (Jun 17, 2021)

Damn, that bread looks freaking awesome, care to share the recipe?

The only good thing about these heat waves is the bikinis it brings out at the community pool and ice cold beer or escaping the heat by hitting the ocean beaches or fishing the bay.   
Stay  !!!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 17, 2021)

Good looking loaf. and gotta  agree with 

 forktender

Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice SD for sure


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow, very nice looking loaf.  Any different taste than the oven?  Wonder how this would go on charcoal or wood.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice job on that loaf there guy.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow, that is a good looking loaf of bread!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2021)

I was brief last night..  sorry about that.  here's the 411:

Recipe:

100g Starter
350g water
500g flour
10g salt
Mix water, starter, and salt. Add flour.
Autolyse at room temp about 1 hour
Lift and fold
20-25 the first time
2-4 more lift and fold sessions 30-60 minutes apart
Bulk fermentation at room temp
Lift and fold to make a loose ball
rice floured banneton
in the refer for a couple hours.  
the cook,
I used my Weber Genesis with three burners.  outside burners were higher than the center one.  ran it about 425.  35 minutes with the lid on then led off time brown - which was faster than the indoor oven.

I haven't tried it yet because I made for a guys weekend.  Im bringing 2 racks of baby backs, large piece of brisket, Utah beers and a "handle" of Bulleit.  The other guys and bringing handles of vodka and gin along with a slew of brew.  we got fly rods, guns and a house in the mountains for 4 days.  we haven't seen much of each other since we all graduated college, married, kids, etc.  this is gonna be fun!  No wives, no ex's, no dogs, no kids.


----------



## bregent (Jun 17, 2021)

Beautiful loaf!  
Bread on the gasser works great - I've done several. Outdoor temps are going up around here so will be doing another this weekend.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 17, 2021)

Fantastic looking loaf! I even imagined like I am  putting some butter on a slice.... Mmmmm....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2021)

Having fun making and baking bread. Everyone likes breads. And right now its allot cheaper than making all kinds of sausage (which i do miss making)


----------

